# Are there custom lens hoods for canon L lenses??



## Cannon Man (Jun 3, 2013)

I would greatly appreciate if someone knows it there is a company that makes good lens hoods for L glass.

Most of the time i use the 85mm 1.2L II with 1DX and they are both great looking products but the lens hoid on the 85mm is hideous!! And it feels really cheap.

Many lens hoods look and feel good but not this one. I like the hoods on TS-E24mm 3.5 II, 70-200 2.8 is II, 24-70 II, 35mm 1.4.

I dont know why this bugs me so much but i'm embarrased to be seen with the lens hood on the lens.

Is there a company that makes them??
I would rather make one myself out of silly putty than use this one.

Thanks.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 3, 2013)

I have seen on the Adorama website that they have their own line of hoods (not sure about the lens you are asking about). But from what I can see from the pictures, they seem to be identical to the Canon versions - just less expensive.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 3, 2013)

So thats the opposite of what i'm looking for 
I'm looking for something better than the original ones.

I don't see the logic of making a lens that costs 2300€ and it has an ugly lenshood that no one bothered to make well and it propably costs 1€ to make.


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 3, 2013)

A lens hood is a functional object, it's not really meant to be something people marvel over the design of.


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 3, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> A lens hood is a functional object, it's not really meant to be something people marvel over the design of.



+1, the 85L II is an amazing lens and everyone knows it, I don't think anyone cares about what the lens hood looks like. you want to see a crap lens hood? Check out the lens hood for a 50mm f/1.8. But like holmes said, it's a functional piece, not cosmetic. I think you could probably get a camouflage wrap for the 85mm if you're really set on changing the appearance.

Or you could go buy some Louis Vuitton and Burberry stickers and stick them on here and there.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> I dont know why this bugs me so much but i'm embarrased to be seen with the lens hood on the lens.


I would not try to fix this issue with a new lens hood. Maybe re-think what matters to you in life, and what others like about you. I'm sure it is not the lens hoods you use.


----------



## brett b (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmm...I've never really given this a thought. But don't the 70-200II & the 85II hoods look similar? Now I wish I would've put my 85 in the bag today. I don't have it with me. 
Just a tool to me.


----------



## LSV (Jun 3, 2013)

How about these to wrap around the hideous hood?


----------



## Dantana (Jun 3, 2013)

Am I the only one who is reminded of this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13257.0


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dantana said:


> Am I the only one who is reminded of this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13257.0



Haha yes, this is almost as frustrating as that thread.
As Axilrod said above, if you want to see a REALLY ridiculous hood design look no further than the nifty 50. I got a knock off hood from HK, safe to say I regretted even spending the 99p I did.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 3, 2013)

I know how ridiculous it is and it is not a life and death situation but if someone made better looking hood i would buy it for sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2013)

You can get metal lens hoods, but they screw in to the front threads. There are lots of cheap plastic ones that are similar to the original, but probably not as good.

Do a search for metal lens hoods on amazon.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the 85/1.2L, but I used to own an 85/1.8, and I really disliked the "spring tension" clip-on nature of that hood. So much more difficult -- unnecessarily so, I thought -- to attach and remove it, compared to the bayonet-style mount of the hoods on my other lenses.

That hood is NOT the reason why I sold my 85/1.8 (I upgraded to a 100/2.8L IS), but while I really liked that lens, I don't miss its hood one bit. Clearly a lens hood isn't the most important thing in life -- let alone photography -- but its one of those little things that is either so well designed that you rarely think about it, or is so poorly designed that it ruins an otherwise perfect experience.


----------



## RGF (Jun 4, 2013)

Canon hoods are poorly designed. Too bad they don't spend more time on the hood


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> Canon hoods are poorly designed. Too bad they don't spend more time on the hood



I think Canon has spent some time lately on hood design. Seen the hoods for the 70-200 II and 24-70 II lenses? Much better than the previous designs.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> Canon hoods are poorly designed. Too bad they don't spend more time on the hood



True, my six year old sigma lens has a far better than my 24-105 and the sigma has an rrp of less than a third of the canon.

Maybe you can get zeiss style hoods? They certainly look nice.


----------

